# Computer selbst zusammenstellen?



## Demmou (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebes Pcgames Forum.

Häufig wurde mir bisher gesagt, dass ich meinen Computer selbst zusammenstellen soll und das habe ich nun auch gemacht, jedoch bin ich mir aktuell nicht 100% sicher ob ich die Komponenten alle richtig zusammengefügt habe. Desweiteren habe ich noch ein paar wenige Fragen, welche vielleicht auch hier geklärt werden können.

Der Build bisher:
i5 6600k
MSI Z170-A Pro Socket 1151 Mainboard
Kingston HyperX 8GB DDR4-2133MHz Ram
Sapphire r9 390 Tri X Grafikkarte
Corsair CP - 9020097 VS 650 Netzteil

ein Gehäuse ist bisher noch nicht ausgesucht und Festplatten benutze ich meine bisher vorhandenen.

Anforderungen die der PC erfüllen sollte:
Er soll alle aktuellen Spiele auf hohen bzw. Utra Settings spielen können, möglichst  dazu fähig sein spiele mit mittleren/hohen Details via OBS/xSplit auf Twitch zu streamen und/oder über Fraps eine Aufnahme zu starten ohne das die FPS allzu stark in den keller fällt. Hierbei habe ich an 720@30 oder 1080@30 gedacht.
Ich hoffe das wäre möglich, wenn nicht bitte ich um Aufklärung.

Grüße,
Demmou


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2016)

Passt alles.  Aber willst Du denn in jedem Falle mal übertakten?


----------



## golani79 (18. Februar 2016)

Beim 6600k und beim 6700k wird kein Kühlkörper mitgeliefert - sollte nicht übersehen werden!


----------



## Golgomaph (18. Februar 2016)

Beim Aufnehmen wird fast ausschließlich die CPU belastet, beim Streamen allerdings brauchst du für eine solche Auflösung einen relativ guten Upload, angeblich mindestens 1,6MB/s .. wenn es daran mangelt nützt dir natürlich die beste CPU nix ^^ Nur dass du das auch mit einplanst.


----------



## Demmou (18. Februar 2016)

Ich hab 10mbit upload. Das reicht zum streamen. Aktuell kann ich auch auf 720@30 streamen. Das problem ist, dass meine FPS unter 20 rutscht (bei manchen spielen) und damit das Spielen nicht mehr so einen Spaß macht und dazu auch noch die Zuschauer sich beschweren. Mit dem übertakten kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus. Deswegen hatte ich mich eigentlich auf den Boxed kühler eingelassen.
Also benötige ich noch einen Boxed kühler. Was wär denn da so angebracht (sollte nicht allzu teuer sein)


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2016)

Demmou schrieb:


> Ich hab 10mbit upload. Das reicht zum streamen. Aktuell kann ich auch auf 720@30 streamen. Das problem ist, dass meine FPS unter 20 rutscht (bei manchen spielen) und damit das Spielen nicht mehr so einen Spaß macht und dazu auch noch die Zuschauer sich beschweren. Mit dem übertakten kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus. Deswegen hatte ich mich eigentlich auf den Boxed kühler eingelassen.
> Also benötige ich noch einen Boxed kühler. Was wär denn da so angebracht (sollte nicht allzu teuer sein)


 wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann empfehle ich dir einen Xeon E3-1231 v3 anstelle des i5-6600k. Damit hast du einen i7-4700, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. D.h. du hast 8 Threads wie bei allen modernen Core i7, was ggf. ein Vorteil sein kann, wenn du mehrere Programme nutzt, und im "schlimmsten" Fall bringt der Xeon halt nicht mehr Leistung als der i5-6600k. Zudem reicht dann ein Mainboard für 60-90€ locker aus, so dass der Mehrpreis zum i5-6600k wiederum sich ausgleicht. Der Xeon ist zwar für den älteren Sockel 1150 und nicht 1151 mit Skylake, aber die Leistung ist bei gleichem Takt fast gleich, und der Xeon ist halt deutlich günstiger als ein i7-4770 oder dessen Skylake-Bruder i7-6700.  Dazu kommt dann natürlich DDR3-1600 RAM statt DDR4.   

Oder hast du bestimmte Dinge, die definitiv nur Skylake bietet, so dass du unbedingt Sockel 1151 willst? Wenn ja, dann nimm halt den i5-6600 ohne "k". und ein Board unter 100€ mit H170-Chipsatz

Als Kühler würde ich - auch wenn da ein Boxed dabei ist - trotzdem einen für um die 20-30€ empfehlen, damit der PC leise bleibt. Auch beim Letsplay&co wäre es ja doof, wenn vlt am Ende die Zuschauer denken, bei dir föhnt sich jemand im Hintergrund


----------



## Demmou (19. Februar 2016)

Also wäre die Frage, die ich mir stellen sollte, ob ich den CPU übertakten möchte und dann daraufhingehend entscheiden ob ich lieber den Xeon nehme ohne übertakungsmöglichkeiten mit nem günstigeren motherboard oder ob ich den 6600k nehme und die übertaktungsmöglichkeit habe?
Aber wie verhält sich denn der Xeon fürs streamen gibt es da verlässliche quellen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Demmou schrieb:


> Also wäre die Frage, die ich mir stellen sollte, ob ich den CPU übertakten möchte und dann daraufhingehend entscheiden ob ich lieber den Xeon nehme ohne übertakungsmöglichkeiten mit nem günstigeren motherboard oder ob ich den 6600k nehme und die übertaktungsmöglichkeit habe?
> Aber wie verhält sich denn der Xeon fürs streamen gibt es da verlässliche quellen?


 Der Xeon ist ein ganz normaler Core i7 der 4000er-Reihe, nur dass er aus für Server "auserkorenen" Chips produziert wird und für die Nutzung in Servern vermarktet wird. Außerdem hat er keine eigene Grafikeinheit, und beim Takt im Turbomodus 0,1 GHz weniger als der i7-4770, ansonsten sind beiden gleich. 

Außerdem zeigen Tests, dass die Skylakes bei gleichem Takt in den meisten Anwendungen ca gleichschnell wie die Haswell sind. Der i5-6600k hat 0,1GHz mehr Standard- und auch mehr Turbo-Takt als der Xeon. Das sind ca 3% Unterschied, das heißt nur wegen des Taktes merkst du nichts. Und dass der Xeon 8 statt nur 4 Threads hat, schadet sicher nicht    Hier zB hast du ein paar "Multimedia"-Tests, und da kannst du sehen, dass da auch der i7-4770 dabei ist. DER ist eben fast identisch zum Xeon. Was manchmal bei bestimmten Anwendungen einen großen Unterschied macht: der pure Takt. Da kann dann auch mal ein i6-6700k, der 4GHz hat (i5-6600k 3,5GHz) deutlich vorne, aber da ist dann der Haswell i7-4790K gleichauf, weil der auch 4GHz hat.


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der i5 für Streamen SCHNELLER als der Xeon ist, jedenfalls nicht nennenswert. Wenn du aber den 6600k mal übertaktest, KÖNNTE der etwas schneller sein, es kann aber auch sein, dass die 8 Threads des Xeons der größere Vorteil sind.


----------



## Demmou (19. Februar 2016)

So... dann hab ich gerade mal ein wenig rum recherchiert. Zum streamen scheinen tatsächlich die 8 Threads des Xeons besser zu sein. In Spielen soll er ledigich ein wenig hinten liegen, jedoch sollte er 720@60 schaffen sollen bzw. 1080@30. Was bedeutet, alles was ich möchte, schaff ich. Der i7 soll zwar besser sein und bei nem aufpreis von 'lediglich' 40€ zu haben. Dafür ist dann aber natürlich auch das Motherboard teurer und der Ram glaub ich auch

Habe jetzt also mal n zweites Build zusammengesteckt, komme für bis auf Festplatten (da schon zuhause) bei 856€ raus (ca. meine Preisklasse)

Cpu Intel Xeon e3 1231 v3 4x 3,4GHz 1150
Kühler Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Motherboard  ASRock H97 Sapphire Black
Ram Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 2x4GB Riegel
Grafikkarte MSI Radeon R9 390 Gaming 8GB GDDR5
Case Raidmax RGH Vortex V3 (Farbe natürlich beliebig)
Netzteil Corsair VS 550W


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Demmou schrieb:


> So... dann hab ich gerade mal ein wenig rum recherchiert. Zum streamen scheinen tatsächlich die 8 Threads des Xeons besser zu sein. In Spielen soll er ledigich ein wenig hinten liegen, jedoch sollte er 720@60 schaffen sollen bzw. 1080@30. Was bedeutet, alles was ich möchte, schaff ich. Der i7 soll zwar besser sein und bei nem aufpreis von 'lediglich' 40€ zu haben. Dafür ist dann aber natürlich auch das Motherboard teurer und der Ram glaub ich auch


 du meinst den i7-6700 ? Mainboards gibt es da auch um die 80€, und das RAM ist kaum teurer. 

Für Deine Zwecke wären vlt 16GB besser - da könntest du das hier nehmen Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 16GB DDR3-RAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Und der Kühler wird bei dem Gehäuse vlt etwas zu knapp: bis 16cm passen, der Kühler hat 15,9cm...   nimm vlt lieber den hier http://www.amazon.de/quiet-BK009-Pure-Rock-Kühler/dp/B00OB40ULU/   Das Gehäuse wird btw nicht direkt von Amazon versendet - das weißt du?


----------



## Demmou (19. Februar 2016)

Naja, wo ich mir das Zeug kaufe ist erstmal irrelevant. Da es eher um die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten geht und weniger um das wo. Und bezüglich der Mainboards für 80€, es gibt natürlich Mainboards für 80€, das Problem dabei ist, dass dort der H110 Chipsatz eingebaut ist. Und ich persönlich bin von der Fertigkeit des H110 Chipsatzes nicht überzeugt. Da müsste man dann doch auf den H170 oder den Z170 Chipsatz gehen, um zumindest eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung von meinem Aktuellen System zu erhalten.

Aktuell hab ich n 
i5 2500k @ 3,4GHz
r9 280x Sapphire
12 GB Kingston Ram (Keine ahnung welcher genau aber Taktrate 1333MHz)
750 GB SSD / 2 TB HDD
P8H61 Mainboard


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Demmou schrieb:


> Naja, wo ich mir das Zeug kaufe ist erstmal irrelevant. Da es eher um die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten geht und weniger um das wo. Und bezüglich der Mainboards für 80€, es gibt natürlich Mainboards für 80€, das Problem dabei ist, dass dort der H110 Chipsatz eingebaut ist. Und ich persönlich bin von der Fertigkeit des H110 Chipsatzes nicht überzeugt. Da müsste man dann doch auf den H170 oder den Z170 Chipsatz gehen, um zumindest eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung von meinem Aktuellen System zu erhalten.


 Den H170 kriegst du auch schon ab 80€       und dass das Mainboard bei der LEISTUNG eine Rolle spielen soll, wäre mir neu ^^   Aber so oder so: du nimmst ja jetzt eher den Xeon, oder?




> Aktuell hab ich n
> i5 2500k @ 3,4GHz
> r9 280x Sapphire
> 12 GB Kingston Ram (Keine ahnung welcher genau aber Taktrate 1333MHz)
> ...


   wäre möglich, dass du da keinen großen unterschied in Gaming hast. In Anwendungen schon eher, halt auch durch das Hyperthreading.


----------



## Demmou (19. Februar 2016)

Ich habe generell eine geringe Spanne die ich damit steige. Das Problem ist im Endeffekt, das das Streamen von manchen Spielen, den CPU auf konstante 100% auslastung bringt. Das bedeutet für mich, dass ich nicht streamen kann, da die FPS auf 12-15 sinkt. Und dem möchte ich mit dem neuen System ausm weg gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2016)

Demmou schrieb:


> Ich habe generell eine geringe Spanne die ich damit steige. Das Problem ist im Endeffekt, das das Streamen von manchen Spielen, den CPU auf konstante 100% auslastung bringt. Das bedeutet für mich, dass ich nicht streamen kann, da die FPS auf 12-15 sinkt. Und dem möchte ich mit dem neuen System ausm weg gehen.


 Besser wird die neue sein aber versprechen, dass es viel besser wird, kann Dir an sich keiner...   hast du denn mal geprüft, ob es auch bei niedrigeren Details einbricht? 

Hast du mal überlegt, das Bild vlt mit einer externen Box zu streamen anstatt mit dem PC, mit dem du spielst? Von Elgato gibt es da was.


----------



## Demmou (20. Februar 2016)

Versprechen, dass es besser wird ist richtig. hab nur häufig gesehen, dass viele Leute mit i7 4790k / 4690k Streamen und der i5 6600 zumindest 10% schneller als die laufen sollten, deswegen hatte ich mir das überlegt. Nein, das hab ich mir noch nicht überlegt, jedoch spielt bei mir noch der Faktor rein, das ich meinen jetzigen PC an meine Frau weitervererben werde, und somit sowieso ein gesamtes neues System geholt werden muss.


----------

